# Should I keep a Velociraptor (WD3000BLFS) w/o warranty.



## hv43082 (Oct 24, 2008)

So I purchase this velociraptor drive from an ebay seller and apparently it has no warranty. I called WD and they said this a return item/possibly defective item from another vendor . I check the seller feedback and it seems like all of his veliciraptor drives have no warranty. After MS live cash back, this drive come to be around $150ish. The seller does give a 30 day return period. Should I even keep this drive without warranty? Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

I've returned WD drives before that I haven't purchased from a retailer.  Just go to thier site, request an RMA and input the serial number.  Everything is instant.  http://websupport.wdc.com/warranty/rmainfo.asp?custtype=end&lang=en  If you want to see if a RMA will go through, just fill out the RMA form and see if WD accepts it.  If they do accept it, but you want to keep the drive, just keep it as the RMA expires after a month or so.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> I've returned WD drives before that I haven't purchased from a retailer.  Just go to thier site, request an RMA and input the serial number.  Everything is instant.  http://websupport.wdc.com/warranty/rmainfo.asp?custtype=end&lang=en  If you want to see if a RMA will go through, just fill out the RMA form and see if WD accepts it.  If they do accept it, but you want to keep the drive, just keep it as the RMA expires after a month or so.



Exactly what I did.....bought 2 of them.....and like erocker said fill out the RMA and see if they are OK for returning...if yes keep the drive(s)....


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 24, 2008)

Excellent idea guys!   I will try and hopefully they will accept it.  Thanks.  Should I do advance replacement or just regular?


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2008)

Just regular.  It will also let you know if there is a warranty on it and how long until it expires.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the message I got.  Oh crap!

Warranty Services
Advance Product Replacement for End User
Warranty Inquiry for UNITED STATES

Select 	Serial No 	Model No 	Status 	Exp Date
	WXL408028921 	WD3000BLFS-01YBU0 	Out of Limited Warranty 	Not Applicable


----------



## niko084 (Oct 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just regular.  It will also let you know if there is a warranty on it and how long until it expires.



Indeed they are just date stamped, the warranty is 5 years so every time for me they would just take the drive. They imply a 1 year warranty to the company that bought them, which helps them save money on the buy price and then just give a 1 year warranty on the system, proc, mobo etc, including the ram.

***
That's a bummer, they must have tagged the serials...


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn it!  If it's too cheap to be true, it's probably it.  Time to return this baby.  American Express can double the warranty but my ebay seller only gives 30 day warranty.  Sigh...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just and FYI, you don't have to actually apply for an RMA to check the warranty, you can just go to the warranty checker section.

http://websupport.wdc.com/warranty/...290&custtype=end&requesttype=warranty&lang=en

Also, anything sold to an OEM will not have a warranty, it is up to the OEM to provide warranty support on drives, that is why they get them for so cheap.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 25, 2008)

Any recommendation for hard drive testing software?  I will test it extensively after my test on Monday.  Only if the seller has explicitly stated that this drive is recertified and has no warranty.  At least he will accept a 30 day return.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 25, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> Any recommendation for hard drive testing software?  I will test it extensively after my test on Monday.  Only if the seller has explicitly stated that this drive is recertified and has no warranty.  At least he will accept a 30 day return.



HD Tune. you can download it from TPU.


----------



## DirkDiggler (Oct 25, 2008)

HD Sentinel and HD Health are also pretty good apps that read the SMART data off HDDs.  HD Sentinel has an advanced scan that will definitely let you know if there is anything wrong with the drive


----------



## Icewind31 (Nov 7, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> Damn it!  If it's too cheap to be true, it's probably it.  Time to return this baby.  American Express can double the warranty but my ebay seller only gives 30 day warranty.  Sigh...



FYI, as I am aware, AMEX only extends warranty on brand new merchandise. Not refurb/remanuf/used etc. Especially since you got it off ebay it'll be hard to get a claim through. 

I'm pretty sure the "90day accidental damage" still works though.. so I guess if it dies within those 90 days you can tell them you "accidentally dropped it"


----------



## brianyu (Nov 8, 2008)

*hi*

i just bought 4 used raptor 36go last moth and turn out is broken, i send back to wd to repaired , they send me back 4 x 74go raptor lol   so guys if u have any old drives ..send is to them lol


----------

